# Want some pictures.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Made this proto type rifle rest for sighting scopes in. this worked so well I never did make one with steel.










I would like to see pictures of a adjustable forearm rest for shooting benches. Some I have seen with 3 legs a large screw assembly and a Y piece on top the rifle will rest on. I have also see a triangular block with different levels you lay sand bags on.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't have a picture, but I have seen guys use those small cheap screw jacks that come with small cars. The one fellow said his cost under $15 at an auto store. One fellow welded a metal wheel where the jack handle attached. The other guy used epoxy. It took very little prssure to raise and lower.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

One of those scissor jacks?
Deano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

All good ideas, thanks. Wonder what they would say when I call a salvage yard and ask what model car had the little screw jack and the price? Those screw jacks are what comes with a pick up I think.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano said:


> One of those scissor jacks?
> Deano


Yes. Back in 1979 I had a little Mazda GLC with a jack like that. You need to screw a flat base on top to hold a sandbag.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

OH ya a little furin car has that type of Jack.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It doesn't take much of a jack to lift a tin can. 

http://www.hayneedle.com/product/prolif ... urce=mspla
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Torin-Jacks-1 ... 82ace7c627

I have seen then for as low as $12.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

 Al


----------

